# West-Coasters Take Note: AudiZine 10th Anniversary Bash at Infineon This Weekend.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're in the USA this weekend and living on one of the coasts, rest assured you've got some great events from which to choose providing your idea of a good time is hanging out with other Audi enthusiasts and showing off your car. For those on the East Coast there'll be Carlisle in PA that we'll be attending or Southern Worthersee for those down south. For those on the West Coast there's Audizine.com's 10th year anniversary party at the Infineon Raceway, home of the Audi Sportscar Experience. We'll admit, we were disappointed to hear the event would be a conflict with Carlisle so we'll be missing out, though we're certain those attending will have a most excellent time.

Below is text provided to us by Anthony at Audizine (thanks A) as we figured he was the best to describe the event. If you're curious about attending, you'll likely find your answers there or via the link to a thread on the subject over at Audizine. In the meantime *we'd still like to cover this bash even though we won't be able to attend. If anyone going is willing to share their photography we'd certainly appreciate it.* We unfortunately can't be two places at once with our own involvement so heavy at Carlisle.



> Celebrating Audizine's 10 Year Anniversary at Infineon Raceway on Saturday, May 21st
> 
> This month the Audizine.com website and our community of Audi fans officially turns 10 years old! To celebrate this milestone we are having a massive gathering of automotive, motorsport, and Audi enthusiasts and their vehicles at Infineon Raceway "Sears Point" on Saturday, May 21st. This is shaping up to be the single largest all-Audi gathering on the West Coast, ever! Festivities begin at 11AM and include a number of prominent Audi tuners and product specials, free giveaways, Audi Sportcsar Experience driving events, parade laps, and a fundraiser raffle in partnership with Speedway Children's Charities. To top it off, the event is totally free. There is no charge to come hang out with fellow enthusiasts, check out some great Audis, and talk shop!
> 
> ...


----------

